# Good news fuel, bad news Alcohol



## Detourer

Good news for all those planning a Moroccan tour either solo or with ourselves [Desert Detours].

The Moroccan Ministry of General Affairs and Governance announced an immediate [Saturday 16th Nov] decrease in the price off premium gasoline and diesel. 

Our current tour group in Morocco confirms that the price of premium gasoline has now dropped to MAD 12.02 liter and diesel to MAD 8.54 liter [MAD=Dirhams]. So with the current exchange rate being 1.00 sterling = 13.364 Dhm that should work out at around 64p per litre for diesel…….I think. 

The bad news for some is that the recently announced withdrawal of alcohol sales from major supermarkets in Morocco [Marjane etc.] is already taking effect with those outlets visited by our current group i.e. Tetuane, Fez, Marrakech and Essaouira finding the Alcohol section closed. :x

The rather limp excuse by government sources states that "Morocco's dire economic situation continues to negatively impact the performance of alcoholic drinks and the decline of volume sales etc etc" ……….. As if………I think it's more to do with the marked increase in local consumption. 
:roll:

Ray


----------



## peejay

Thanks Ray,

I wonder if that means they will be paying more attention to motorhomes coming through customs stashed to the gunnels with booze now? :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Detourer

Hi peejay [Pete]

What would I/we know…….Desert Detours only cross over every month :wink:

There is certainly increased search activity at Tangier-Med, but it seems to be random rather than specific. We have seen a few solo travellers have alcohol "confiscations" or as some would call it a "Fee" at the port but that may have little to do with the new rules. More so at Ceuta.

Slightly changing subject……….. The one-time visitors rightly base their info on their experience at Tan-Med but as predicted it's not always as smooth as some would indicated.

The change in layout procedures aside [continued development and construction] the touts and helpers are finding their way in and the scanner used when exiting Morocco does at time cause havoc. I myself [traveling solo] missed the last ferry a few weeks ago.

On the other hand my Ceuta entry and exit a few days later was painless and swift with most of the new booths and lanes in use.

Ray


----------



## Rankins

The alcohol section at Marjane supermarket in Tangier is still open.

The arrival at Tanger Med yesterday was smooth and efficient with not a tout in sight. 

Also no motorhomes were searched. 

Straight out of the port on good roads, no impact by the continued development work.


----------



## tonka

Rankins said:


> The alcohol section at Marjane supermarket in Tangier is still open.
> 
> The arrival at Tanger Med yesterday was smooth and efficient with not a tout in sight.
> 
> Also no motorhomes were searched.
> 
> Straight out of the port on good roads, no impact by the continued development work.


Good to hear... Will be back over January 2014.. Will let my buddies know as there are a group of us making our way over...

DD.. Thanks on the update...

http://riadzany.blogspot.com.es/2013/10/marjane-supermarkets-stop-alcohol-sales.html


----------



## travelsRus

Just been to the Marjane supermarket in Marrakesh (the one nearest El Ferdaous Campsite) and it was like walking into a Morrisons with the amount of alcohol for sale. Yes - it's expensive but the variety of beers,wines and spirits (12 different gins) was totally unexpected after the original post by Detourers.

Don't know where he gets his info !!

Chris


----------



## Detourer

He[me] gets his info from official sources Chris.......

i.e....."The bad news for some is that the recently announced withdrawal of alcohol sales from major supermarkets in Morocco [Marjane etc.] is already taking effect with those outlets visited by our current group i.e. Tetuane, Fez, Marrakech and Essaouira finding the Alcohol section closed. Mad

The rather limp excuse by government sources states that "Morocco's dire economic situation continues to negatively impact the performance of alcoholic drinks and the decline of volume sales etc etc" ……….. As if………I think it's more to do with the marked increase in local consumption............" :wink:

Last week our latest group found the alcohol sections in Marjane's at Tetuane, Fez, Mecknes [one of] and Casa [one of] were closed.......... Don't know, or care that much, about others.

Mind you, it beats me why anyone would shop for alcohol in Morocco give the costs compared to Lidl at Algeciras.

..


----------



## travelsRus

Ray - in reply to why we would pay Moroccan prices rather than Algerciras - Well on our 3 month tour with 5 other vans unfortunately we couldn't stock up for that length of time given the amount we drink & share with our friends. 

Chris


----------



## Rankins

Detourer said:


> The bad news for some is that the recently announced withdrawal of alcohol sales from major supermarkets in Morocco [Marjane etc.] is already taking effect with those outlets visited by our current group i.e. Tetuane, Fez, Marrakech and Essaouira finding the Alcohol section closed.


Visited Marjane supermarket at Marrakech today (and others earlier on our travels) and the alcohol sections are open and doing brisk business. In fact the Marjane chain of supermarkets has not, and never has, stopped selling alcohol. The DD tour group could not have found the alcohol section closed.

Detourer, you're here on site in Marrakech now with your tour group of 4 vans, though only for 1 day, why don't you check it out and post the FACTS.

Our group have had NO problems with alcohol for sale in Morocco so far. There have been independent alcohol shops, and supermarkets, so far in Tangier, Fes, Midelt, Er-rachidia, Rissani, Ouarzazate and Marrakech.


----------



## tony_g

Any update to report from current travellers? :?:


----------



## Detourer

At the risk of being "Shot Down".......... :lol:

If you are talking alcohol then you just need to look. Some Marjane's have shut their drinks section, that were always a separate section anyway, sometime with separate paying tills. Other Marjane's are trading as normal. But you will always find back-street outlets in most towns if you ask.

Fuel?.............. The Moroccan government have just [last week] announced reduced subsidies on fuel. Not a huge amount by our standards, but will add around 2dhm per Ltr at the pumps.

The immediate result will likely be on and off Taxi and truck strikes.


----------



## tony_g

Thanks Ray,
I noted the slight difference of opinion on the thread before Christmas and wondered how the situation with alcohol had progressed.
We're heading over in a couple of weeks and probably straight down to the Anti-Atlas which we missed out on last time.
Will be well stocked but the necessity to top up cannot be ruled out!


----------



## Detourer

Hi Tony_g

"........I noted the slight difference of opinion on the thread before Christmas and wondered how the situation with alcohol had progressed........"

There will always be s difference of opinion it seems :lol:.

Its worth remembering that in most larger towns there is more than one Marjane and probably any number of other supermarkets. So its pointless trying to list the 32 Marjane's and the 16 that have [we are told by themselves] withdrawn alcohol.

Either way you are unlikely to have a problem.

Heading back over in a couple of weeks with a small "private" group so may see you as we drift [as in snow!] around.

Ray


----------



## Rankins

Detourer said:


> Its worth remembering that in most larger towns there is more than one Marjane …………...So its pointless trying to list the 32 Marjane's and the 16 that have [we are told by themselves] withdrawn alcohol.


http://www.marjane.co.ma/nous-connaitre/implantation

This gives a list of all Marjane stores with contact details.

Pointless to name the 16? No, I'm sure there would be interest in the information you allege to have.

.


----------



## Detourer

Alleged Source

Morocco World News 26 Oct. 15.56
Morocco News Board Oct 2013

"Marjane Holding’s administration decided to stop selling alcoholic beverages in all of its supermarkets across Morocco. 

This unprecedented decision has taken aback many Marjane clients as soon as they noticed that alcoholic beverages booths were closed.

The decision to stop selling alcohol beverages has been gradual. Over a year ago, Marjane’s administration announced its decision to stop selling alcohol beverages in many of its supermarkets across the country.

Marjane administration had faced sharp criticism for selling alcohol in high-crime areas. There have been series of protests by local residents against these stores especially in Temara where 17 people were arrested during a demonstration in the summer of 2012.

So far, Marjane hasn’t justified the decision, and clients and providers alike wonder about the reasons that prompted the holding to stop selling alcoholic beverages.

Marjane has currently 32 supermarkets spread in the main cities of Morocco. Marjane is a subsidiary of the Royal holding SNI".


----------



## Rankins

Detourer said:


> Its worth remembering that in most larger towns there is more than one Marjane and probably any number of other supermarkets. So its pointless trying to list the 32 Marjane's and the 16 that have [we are told by themselves] withdrawn alcohol.


You didn't mention the 4 month old press release in your earlier post, just that you had knowledge of the names of the 16 branches that had withdrawn alcohol.

Would you care to list the names so we can all be ' in the loop'.


----------

